# No devices to configure.  Configuration failed.



## oz42 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi all,

X -configure does not write a config file. Instead I find this in the log:


```
(WW) xf86EnableIO: Failed to open /dev/io for extended I/O(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev
No devices to configure.  Configuration failed.
```
I deinstalled xorg and reinstalled it by running pkh_add -r. What should I try next?

Olaf


----------



## SirDice (Oct 6, 2010)

Perhaps you could tell us what videocard you have?


----------



## oz42 (Oct 6, 2010)

It is an onboard Intel graphic card, it is a Dell Dimension E520.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 6, 2010)

What happens of you skip configuration? The latest Xorg should work fine without an xorg.conf. 
You'll only need one if you have specific settings or want to load a different driver.


----------



## oz42 (Oct 6, 2010)

When I try that, it says "using default built-in configuration" and "no devices detected".

Did I miss something when configuring the kernel? USB keyboard and mouse work fine. Do I need PROCFS and PSEUDOFS?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 6, 2010)

You don't need to compile a custom kernel. It should work fine with GENERIC.

Can you post the output of
`# pkg_version -v | grep xf86-video`

Perhaps the intel Xorg video driver isn't installed.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 6, 2010)

oz42 said:
			
		

> Did I miss something when configuring the kernel?


Did you actually build a custom kernel?


----------



## oz42 (Oct 6, 2010)

Yes, I built a custom kernel.

```
# pkg_version -v | grep xf86-video
xf86-video-ati-6.13.0               =   up-to-date with port
xf86-video-fbdev-0.4.1              =   up-to-date with port
xf86-video-intel-2.7.1_3            =   up-to-date with port
xf86-video-mach64-6.8.2             =   up-to-date with port
xf86-video-nv-2.1.17                =   up-to-date with port
xf86-video-openchrome-0.2.904_2     =   up-to-date with port
xf86-video-r128-6.8.1               =   up-to-date with port
xf86-video-radeonhd-1.3.0_3         =   up-to-date with port
xf86-video-vesa-2.3.0               =   up-to-date with port
```


----------



## oz42 (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh, it works! I disabled these lines in rc.conf:

```
# kern_securelevel="1"
# kern_securelevel_enable="YES"
```


----------



## adamk (Oct 6, 2010)

Specifically, what model intel GPU?

Adam


----------



## oz42 (Oct 6, 2010)

GPU is "Intel G965 Express Chipset Family"


----------



## SirDice (Oct 6, 2010)

oz42 said:
			
		

> Oh, it works! I disabled these lines in rc.conf:
> 
> ```
> # kern_securelevel="1"
> ...


Ah! If I'm not mistaken the Intel driver wants to load a kernel module. This is not allowed when the security level is raised. If you still want the security level set, you probably have to load the kernel module using /boot/loader.conf so it's loaded when X starts.


----------



## oz42 (Oct 7, 2010)

I just checked with `kldstat`, there are no kernel modules.


----------

